# La Motta Seen



## antares1 (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
wollte mal nach fragen ob schon mal jemand an den La Motta Seen  ( Vienenburg )angeln war ?
Oder schon was drüber gehört hat ( gut oder schlecht )

Danke für eure Infos 

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Bluetiger (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: La Motta Seen*

Würde mich auch mal interressieren!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: La Motta Seen*

einfach hin fahren testen ,erfahrungen sammeln.

in 2-3 jahren wird er überlaufen sein,keine ruhe u.s.w ,deswegen geht hin geniest die ruhe


----------



## Seele (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: La Motta Seen*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> einfach hin fahren testen ,erfahrungen sammeln.
> 
> in 2-3 jahren wird er überlaufen sein,keine ruhe u.s.w ,deswegen geht hin geniest die ruhe



|good:​


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: La Motta Seen*

meine bisherigen reisen mit kumpel waren immer so.

bundesland stand fest,gewässer grösse ab 100-900ha.

wenig infos über  fischbestand,tiefenbereiche u.s.w ,aber diese trips waren die besten.

viele tiefschläge ruten bruch,tyten verloren,boot am arsch, ruten bei sturm abgesoffen. aber lieber habe ich solche abenteuer, wie an der 10-15 ha pfütze zu sitzen und däumchen drehen.


der nächste tripp wird entweder italien po,oder irgend ein grosser stausee oder deutschland irgend welche altarme.


guter tip 

geht nach ungarn, 10ha see   durchschnitts karpfen   40pf,viele 60pfünder ein hunter nach dem anderen.  so haben die seen angefangen,aus dem grund meide ich solche pfützen.

dachswaldsee:  vor ein paar jahren unbekannt,seit ein 60iger gefangen wurde ist es ne reine geldgrube.


----------



## Seele (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: La Motta Seen*

Geil die fangen da 60er, bin gespannt wann der erste Dortmunder raus kommt    

Ich finds auch geil immer neue Gewässer auszuprobieren, oft fängt man natürlich weniger aber wenn man dann nen Guten fängt ists richtig geil.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: La Motta Seen*

hier mal der see der giganten

http://www.euro-aqua-fishing.at/main_site/index-old.htm

team anaconda fängt gut aber nicht mit eigenen boilies ,das ist für mich kein angeln.


fahr an po,rhein,stausseen, dort hat es soviel ungefischte altwasser,mit mega grossen fischbetsand.

du kannst dich an altarmen 1 woche eingraben und dich findet keiner,keiner weis wie grosse fische es gibt.

musst nur mal die französischen flüsse anschauen, was die für mega karpfenbestände haben.


----------



## Trollwut (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: La Motta Seen*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> hier mal der see der giganten
> 
> http://www.euro-aqua-fishing.at/main_site/index-old.htm
> 
> team anaconda fängt gut aber nicht mit eigenen boilies ,das ist für mich kein angeln.



Zumal das ja keine Karpfen sind, sondern schwimmende Fettberge. Will garnich wissen, ob die überhaupt noch freiwllig fressen, oder ob se schon ne magensonde haben.


Ich würde auch das unbekannte Gewässer empfehlen. Jeder Fisch is selbst erarbeitet, macht mehr Freude, und man hat eher die Chance auf ne ganz große Überraschung


----------



## crap hunter (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: La Motta Seen*

hi antares1 ich war schon 2 mall dort kann nur war sagen geil kapitale störe vielle wellse dieses jahr ich  fahre auch wen du hast lust dan schreib auf pn.


----------



## Matten68 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: La Motta Seen*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> einfach hin fahren testen ,erfahrungen sammeln.
> 
> in 2-3 jahren wird er überlaufen sein,keine ruhe u.s.w ,deswegen geht hin geniest die ruhe



Hi. 

Den ersten Teil deiner Antwort unterschreibe ich blind! Hinfahren und testen ist immer besser als nur den Infos aus dem Netz zu trauen! Egal um welches Gewässer es sich handelt.
Den zweiten Teil deiner Antwort sehe ich so aber nicht kommen, da an den La Motta Seen *auf ca. 17ha nur maximal 10 Angler gleichzeitig* zugelassen sind!! Von überlaufen kann da wohl nicht die Rede sein. Einzig die Nachfrage wird immer größer.

Gruß,

Matten


----------



## ahinkel (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: La Motta Seen*

ist denn jetzt mittlerweile mal jemand dort gewesen und kann einige Eindrücke wiedergeben?


----------



## antares1 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: La Motta Seen*

Hi ,

 ich bin im Juni ne Woche da und werde dann berichten !

ich habe mir das vor Ort einmal angeschaut , sieht alles gut aus und man hat seine Ruhe , es sind wirklich wenige  Angelstellen so das jeder genug Platz hat .


gruss Andreas


----------

